# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  [Dbutant] Problme de mapping des ports

## zehle

Bonjour a tous

Je sais pas s'il y a des connaisseurs du langage VHDL, mais bon, comme on dit, qui ne tente rien n'a rien  :;): 

Voila mon code :
Fichier mux.vhd


```

```

Et son testbench (pour tester le fonctionnement du multiplexeur):


```

```

Si vous suivez le fonctionnement du multiplexeur, normalement  la deuxieme initialisation de SHOW_A ( SHOW_A <= '1'), la sortie DISPLAY devrai pass  la valeur de ALARM_DATA, le probleme c'est que n'est pas le cas.

Pourriez vous m'eclairer? Peut etre un probleme de mapping des ports? ou autre chose ?
je debute en VHDL.

Merci pour votre Aide 

Zehle

EDIT : un grand merci au moderateur pour l'edit  :;):

----------


## zehle

apres de longs essayes. j'ai rsolue le probleme :

le probleme est dans le process DISP_MUX, il manquai le port SHOW_A tres important dans le fonctionnement du mux.



```

```

----------

